# Predict the Record for February



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Feb 04 vs Charlotte W 
Feb 06 vs New Orleans L 
Feb 08 vs Seattle W 
Feb 10 vs Washington W 
Feb 13 @ Golden State L 
Feb 14 vs Dallas W 
Feb 20 vs LA Lakers L 
Feb 22 vs Boston W 
Feb 24 vs Detroit L 
Feb 26 @ Memphis W
Feb 27 @ New Orleans L 6-5


Remember, choose a high score for the month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

8-3

High scoring game will be 120.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

7-4 and the high scoring game will be 126.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

11-0


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

Me go with 8-3 and 130


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

3 days to do this before tip on Monday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

7-4

High score: 123 against Golden State.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*

Hm. Guess people don't wanna predict this month.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*



Dissonance19 said:


> Hm. Guess people don't wanna predict this month.


Cuz there's no priiiiize


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There's been no prize since Sean (Seuss) started it and people did it. So, ha!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

No... I won a prize one month in the form of rep pts last year I believe >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

7-4 high score will be 119


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*



Dissonance19 said:


> Me go with 8-3 and* 130*


God, I'm good lol. With WTFU, If the team fails thread, now this. Now they just can't lose more than 2 times. Though they probably will.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for Februrary*



Dissonance19 said:


> God, I'm good lol. With WTFU, If the team fails thread, now this. Now they just can't lose more than 2 times. Though they probably will.


Lol, and thankfully because you changed from 7-4 to 8-3, you may have left the path to victory wide open for me since I guessed 126 as the highest and no one else comes close :clap2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3 games left to go and we could still lose 2 games and no one wins.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Not a lot of ppl participated this time around, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns went 6-5 this month. No one wins


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I'm still going to give myself a pat on the back for being the closest


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whatever makes you sleep better man! j/k


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb, and say 6-5.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb, and say 6-5.


OMG, he won!! Now, I feel worse :dead:

Lol ^_^


----------

